# German Truck Simulator - wie schneller fahren..?



## maar (24. Februar 2010)

Hi leute. habe heute mal den GTS angespielt mit einer neuen Karreire und komme oft zu spät mit der lieferung an. 
Ich fahre meistens automatik und sogut wie immer 60km/h bei bergabfahrten auch mal 65km/h. Liegt es am LKW dass man nur soviel fahren kann, weil man noch ein neueinsteiger ist und noch keinen guten lkw bekommt oder ist es generell so im spiel ?
Alle überholen mich, auch die anderen lkws...


----------



## Nomad (24. Februar 2010)

also hab mir bereits nen A-Class gegönnt und da kommt man weit über 130 km/h!!! ^^ Ansonsten ist das normal mit automatik! ich spiele (wenn ich mal spiele ;D) mit lenkrad und ohne automatik ,also manuell. Damit holt man noch 15-20 km/h raus.


----------



## maar (24. Februar 2010)

also hängt es hauptsächlich vom lkw ab wie ich das verstanden hab?
hab es mit der tastatur probiert mit manual, doch die bedienung ist so versteut und nach ner zeit tun nem die finger weh.0
muss man die lkws selbst kaufen oder werden die von firma gestellt?


----------



## Nomad (24. Februar 2010)

maar schrieb:
			
		

> also hängt es hauptsächlich vom lkw ab wie ich das verstanden hab?


ja hängt es ,die Anfangs-LKW´s sind halt slowly^^



> hab es mit der tastatur probiert mit manual, doch die bedienung ist so versteut und nach ner zeit tun nem die finger weh


das glaub ich ,deshalb hab ich von anfang an mit lenkrad gespielt xD



> muss man die lkws selbst kaufen oder werden die von firma gestellt?


kommt drauf an: wenn du weiter fährst und auch pünktlich (aber ich weiß nicht ob das entscheidend ist) dann kriegst du angebote von anderen firmen. Diese bieten dir auch jeweils neue/bessere LKW´s an, ich hatte dadurch schon relativ früh nen A-Class! also ging es ordentlich voran^^

Allerdings kriegst du ja die ganze zeit i-welche e-mails von Peter-herbert (oder wie auch immer) ,dass du eine eigene firma starten sollst/kannst!

hier musst du dann einen von drei gebraucht lkw kaufen und dann kannste eigene frachten annehmen! du erhälst das volle geld/lohn aber musst auch tanken ,reparieren. Und die LKW´s sind C-Class ,aber du triffst in einigen städten LKW-Händler an, die dir LKW´s verkaufen (i-wie logisch).

//offtopic: deine richtige postleitzahl?? wenn ja ,wohnen wir gar nicht so weit entfernt ^^ bin aus halberstadt


----------



## maar (24. Februar 2010)

a Gut, weiß ich bescheid, komme gleich mit dem lastzug vorbei.. 

Weißt du was das bedeutet, wenn das lkw symbol oben rechts so langsam von unten rot wird?


----------



## Nomad (24. Februar 2010)

das ist die anzeige zum aktuellen zustand des lkw. also wenns grau ist dann ist dein lkw vollkommen unbeschädigt. je voller die anzeige ist (also mit rot gefüllt) ,umso beschädigter ist dein lkw


----------



## maar (24. Februar 2010)

du scheinst viel erfahrung mit dem spiel zu haben. danke!
Kannst du mir auch sagen wie man die tastenbelegeung auf einem Gamepad macht? 
Ich kann da nur gas, bremse und lenkung zuweisen, das wars dann aber auch. Da gibt es keine anderen möglichkeiten zum belegen....


----------



## Hans_sein_Herbert (25. Februar 2010)

Klasse C 70km/h Max
Klasse B 95km/h Max
Klasse A je nach LKW 156km/h


----------



## Nomad (25. Februar 2010)

maar schrieb:


> du scheinst viel erfahrung mit dem spiel zu haben.



na ja, geht so



> Kannst du mir auch sagen wie man die tastenbelegeung auf einem Gamepad macht?
> Ich kann da nur gas, bremse und lenkung zuweisen, das wars dann aber auch. Da gibt es keine anderen möglichkeiten zum belegen....


warte ,da muss ich erst gucken


----------



## hempsmoker (25. Februar 2010)

Ich will euch ja nicht in eure Diskussion reinpfuschen, aber macht das Game Spaß? Ware von A nach B fragen? . Ich weiß ja nicht.


----------



## Nomad (25. Februar 2010)

na ja manchmal ,ich find die langzeitmotivation ist nicht so da und für spieler die sowieso meistens nur schnelle Spiele spielen ,ist es zu langweilig!^^ ein glück dass ich alles spiele 

kannst ja mal die demo ziehen


----------



## maar (25. Februar 2010)

*@ hempsmoker*
sagen wir mal so, man bekommt ein gutes gefüll wenn man die ware rechtzeitig von a nach b unbeschädigt gefahren hat. man fährt jedes mal unterschiedliche ware, bzw. anhänger. man muss zusehen dass einem der Lastzug nicht schrott geht, man muss tanken an tankstellen und kann da auch übernachten. ist quasi nach dem realem ablauf aufgebaut daher ja auch simulator..
Wenn man lange fefahren ist pennt der fahrer auch mal ein am steuer, dann wird bildschirm ganz dunkel und man sieht nicht wo man hinfährt, wenn dies in der nacht passiert.
Soweit macht es spaß. Man ist bemüht sich hochzuarbeiten und einen nuen lkw oder arbeitsangebot zu bekommen. Mir hat irgendein Hans eine Email geschrieben, ob ich den noch kenne, aber ich wüsste nicht ob ich beim etzten rasten jemanden in der kabine hatte xD
Du kannst dir ja ein paar videos angucken, siehe google.. vlt kommst du auf den geschmack


Was mir im spiel fehlt sind die beschleunigungstreifen auf der autobahn, die nicht da sind. man fährt von der auffahrt direkt in eine normale autobahn spur.
Irgendwie kann ich kein radio einschalten weil da immer steht es gibt keine songs etc.


----------



## Nomad (25. Februar 2010)

die lieder müssen im .ogg format sein! aber nimm winamp o.a. und lass es im hintergrund laufen


----------



## maar (25. Februar 2010)

_aber nimm winamp o.a. und lass es im hintergrund laufen_

das mach ich auch so..


----------



## Hans_sein_Herbert (25. Februar 2010)

Hast du eigentlich die Belegung raus? Wenn du auf deinem Pad die Knöpfe belegen willst einfach unter Tastatur das gewünsche anklicken und den Knopf am Pad drücken


----------



## maar (25. Februar 2010)

okay das hab ich noch nicht gemacht, werde ich morgen mal versuchen. sage dann bescheid ob es geklappt hat.


----------



## Minga_Bua (25. Februar 2010)

Gibts sowas auch als Autosimulator?^^ Für Leute die grad Führerschein machen oder so?


----------



## maar (26. Februar 2010)

Klar! Ich mach den schein nächsten monat auch 
habe auf die schnelle was gefunden http://www.voelkner.de/products/157...l?WT.mc_id=idealo&ref=5&products_model=R74654


----------



## maar (27. Februar 2010)

Ich habe es jetzt so ausprobiert mit der tastenbelegung wie Hans_sein_Herbert gesagt hat.
Jedoch gab es keine reaktion auf die tastendrucke.. ES blieb beim alten. Blinker schlaten funkt mit dem pad nicht so wie mit der tastatur. Aber vlt liegts auch am pad.

Ich habe eine weitere Frage zwecks Tempomat. Wie nutzt man es richtig? ich drück und drück doch das tacho geht trptzdem unbegrenzt hoch.

PS: habe jetzt A-Class, der geht aber ab..


----------



## Nomad (27. Februar 2010)

sag ich doch ,das der ab geht ;D

zum controller: ich hab erst gar nichts eingestellt gekriegt! alle sticks hat er als "joy unten" erkannt  also da kann ich dir nicht helfen^^ aber falls du noch ein lenkrad hast (muss kein teures sein) ,dann nimm lieber das. Fühlt sich echter an xD


----------



## maar (28. Februar 2010)

ne hab kein lenkrad, aber so nötig hab ich es auch nicht dass ich mir dafür einen kaufe.spiel ich halt weiter mit tastatur..

Sag mal wie benutze ich das tempomat?  und stehen auf den strassen geschwindigkeitsbegrenzugen ? habe bisher nur innerorts ein 50 schild gesehen, muss ich den beachten?


----------



## Nomad (28. Februar 2010)

tempomat benutzt man mit "C". Wenn du z.b 90 km/h fahren willst dann musste etwas schneller fahren (z.b. 92/93km/h) ,C drücken und dann hält der LKW die Geschwindigkeit automatisch. Musste aber dir ausprobieren ,bei lenkrad funzt die funktion nicht immer

auf autobahnen und landstraße gilt 90 und innerorts 50! aber die schilder stehen auffällig 
beachten muss man das ,ja. Aber wenn du auf Autobahnen oder Landstraße so um die 95km/h oder 97km/h fährst passiert bei mir noch nichts. Nur inner Stadt sollte man sich dran halten  falls du zu schnell unterwegs fahrst dann gibts nen strafzettel in Höhe von 250 € und punktabzug am ende der fahrt.
aber leider gibt es keine polizei o.ä. ! find ich schon komisch ,weil bei den "18 wheels of steel" es das ja schließlich auch gab

P.S: was hast du für nen LKW gekauft? ich hab den MAN


----------



## maar (28. Februar 2010)

probiere ich mal und sage dann bescheid, habe keinen gekauft sondern einen bekommen bei einer neuen anstellung. Ich bin damit auf autobahnen schon sehr oft über 100 gefahren aber erst so bei knapp 120 ein strafzettel bekommen.
welcher das ist kann ich dir gleich im video zeigen und gleichzeitig mit dem nächsten problem kommen.. ^^ 

Edit: so hier ist das video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ctSWXR7hNA8
achte mal auf die Ladung nachdem ich die aufgenommen habe.


----------



## Nomad (28. Februar 2010)

bestimmt ein majestic?!?^^

egal ,zu deinem problem: der linke anhänger daneben ,ist schon sehr schräg! war das vll. dein vorheriger? denn wenn du den so eingeparkt hast dann kann es gut möglich sein ,dass der andere dabei beschädigt wurde.
aber schon seltsam


----------



## maar (28. Februar 2010)

ja ich kenne dir Truck marken gar nicht ausser MAN

ne der der da schr#g steht stand so bereits, ich habe einen anderen abgeladen mit erz oder so..
dann muss ich wohl das glas kaputt hinbringen und dann soll die firma haften.. xD


----------



## Nomad (28. Februar 2010)

xD wie gemein^^ 

nee, aber das ist wirklich lustig, ich hatte bisher nur Anlieger die aufm kopp standen
andererseits bin ich auch selbstständig^^


----------



## the_real_Kazoo (13. April 2010)

Hey Leute,
ich zock das Spiel auch. Sowohl GTS als auch ETS. Also zu den LKW-Marken: MAN ist ja klar und die anderen (falls du es nicht schon weißt/woanders erfahren hast/etc.) sind halt nur nicht lizensiert, aber trotzdem schon sehr nah am orginal. Ivedo ist (welch Raffinesse) Iveco, DAV (unglaublich aber wahr) DAF, Majestic ist Mercedes, Swift ist Scania, Runner ist Renault und Vaillant ist Volvo.

Falls ihr auch Probleme oder so haben solltet, könnt ihr ja auch fragen. Ich weiß zwar nicht alles, aber Hilfe kann ich allemal geben^^.


Mfg,

Kazoo


----------



## xDarkFussel97x (3. Oktober 2010)

Also ich habe mir vor einem halben Jahr ein mit 76€ recht erschwingliches Lenkrad hauptsächlich für German Truck gekauft. Ich nutze es auch für andere Spiele, ich hätte nämlich nicht für ein Spiel mir ein Lenkrad gekauft^^
Naja auf jeden Fall gibt es auch gute Lenkräder für um die 30€ und damit lässt es sich nicht nur viel gemütlicher als mit Tastatur fahren, sondern auch einfacher und SCHNELLER ! Also ich weiss nicht wie ihr alle fahrt, aber ich fahre mit meinem Scania C-Class etwa 80-90 km/h und ich schalte etwa bei 2000 U/min. Also gar kein Problem schnell zu fahren^^


----------

